# Eton B100W 4" components BMW fitment



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like a screaming deal for a lucky bimmer owner.

Eton B100W 2 Way 100mm Midrange Vehicle Speakers Pair for BMW | eBay


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Yeah good stuff. I use the N shape/version. 
not many in North America. ..


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

In for later.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like they went for 65 shipped.... nice!


----------

